# Wiper Tool für Corsair SSDs



## Folterknecht (29. April 2010)

*Wiper Tool für Corsair SSDs*

Hi!

Ich wollte aus für mich aktuellem Anlaß mal fragen (spekuliere auf eine 128GB SSD), wie es bei Corsair mit Wipertools für die SSDs aussieht. Ich fahre ein Dualbootsystem (XP u. Win7 64), welches ich auch weiter betreiben möchte. Nun kommen für mich natürlich nur SSDs in Frage, denen ich unter XP mit so einem Tool auf die Sprünge helfen kann.

Trim unterstützen ja inzwischen eigentlich alle aktuellen SSDs ... .


Gruß

Folterknecht


----------



## Bluebeard (29. April 2010)

*AW: Wiper Tool für Corsair SSDs*

TRIM unterstützen aktuell alle SSD Serien von uns. 

Im Endeffekt empfehle ich Dir hier die P-Serie, da Samsung mit der neuesten Firmware (alle aktuellen Corsair P-Serie SSDs haben diese) eine interne Garbage Collection/Performance Recovery funktion implementiert hat, die unabhänging vom OS arbeitet.


----------



## Folterknecht (29. April 2010)

*AW: Wiper Tool für Corsair SSDs*

Hi BLuebeard!

Hab Dank für Deine schnelle Antwort. Ich hab mich dann mal auf die Suche nach nem Review zur P-Serie gemacht und bei ht4u unter anderem Folgendes gefunden:

"Performance-Recovery der Corsair P128


Corsair setzt mit der P128 und der intern implementierten Garbage Collection des Controllers darauf, dass die freien Zellen nach einem Systemstart im Leerlauf bereinigt werden. Da nicht jeder seinen PC 24 Stunden am Tag laufen lässt, erscheint diese Variante auch gar nicht allzu störend.

Hier zeigt sich allerdings eine Schwierigkeit. So besagt die Anleitung, dass das System nach dem Kaltstart - bei dem der Rechner zuvor vollständig vom Stromnetz getrennt war - zwei Stunden im Leerlauf verbleiben soll, damit die Bereinigung der freien Sektoren funktioniert. Der Nutzer erhält allerdings zu keiner Zeit eine Rückmeldung, ob dieser Vorgang schon abgeschlossen ist oder noch nicht."

Ich finde die Idee Ansich sehr gut mit der automatischen GC, aber die Umsetzung, zumindest wie sie bei ht4u beschrieben wird, schlecht. Ich trenne meinen Rechner eher selten komplett vom Strom, geschweige denn, daß ich nach dem Systemstart 2h "idle". Letzteres ist in meinen Augen eine mehr als eine merkwürdige Idee.

Hat sich seit dem Review von mehr als nem halben Jahr irgendetwas am Verhalten der SSD auf Grund von FW-Updates geändert?


Gruß

Folterknecht


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (29. April 2010)

*AW: Wiper Tool für Corsair SSDs*

Das Problem ist aber nicht seitens der SSD  Du möchtest ja eine SSD nutzen mit anderen System als Win7, die TRIM läuft aber bekanntlich nur auf Win7  deshalb die Garbage für andere Systeme, andere SSD's würden hier erst garkeine Option bieten  deshalb die beste Wahl


----------



## Bluebeard (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wiper Tool für Corsair SSDs*

Afaik funktioniert GC mit der neuen firmware Version VBM19C1Q auch, wenn man sich einfach ausloggt  - NTFS ist allerdings ein absolutes Muss.


----------



## XiCaS (2. August 2010)

*AW: Wiper Tool für Corsair SSDs*

hey, ich habe mir grade zwei Force F60 gekauft, und wollte diese in einem RAID 0 betreiben. Da bei RAID 0 Trim flachfällt wollte ich fragen ob auf diesen Platten weiterhin GC (auch bei Raid 0) funktioniert oder ob es tools gibt um auf dem raid 0 trotzdem keinen Verlust zu haben

mfg
CaS


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (4. August 2010)

*AW: Wiper Tool für Corsair SSDs*

GC ist eine Funktion der P-Serie  nicht der F-Serie soweit ich mich noch entsinnen kann, im Raid ist aber der Leistungsverlust kaum merkbar, und erfordert kein weiteres eingreifen oder wipen für gewöhnlich bei der F-Serie


----------

